# hardwood to tile transition



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Something like this?
http://www.mdteam.com/products.php?category=789


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Or the rabbit idea sounds interesting.
Sometimes there isn't a molding to fit every situation.


----------



## navychief39 (Mar 3, 2009)

I get the feeling I am going to have to "manufacture" a moulding for this application


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Can you grind down the metal lip?


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

You could, because if you ding up the tile, then it should get covered up by the t-mold anyway.
However in the future if you remove the wood (for some odd reason) you will still have the nice schluter metal edge just in case if you don't touch it.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Is there a height difference between the tile and the hardwood?


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

It sounds as though the SCHLUTER piece used is too tall?
http://www.schluter.com/137.aspx
Did you make sure your underlayment was properly sized for the thickness of tile?


----------



## navychief39 (Mar 3, 2009)

The tile was pre-existing and the hardwood floor went down over a slab. The issue is that the Schluter does not run perfectly straight along the edge of the tile, it has a nice snaking affect making butting a piece of flooring up to it almost impossible


----------

